# G2 nail spotters



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

What are your views on these spotters. Seem like a good price but will I be wasting my money or should I buy a blueline. They are reasonably priced.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Enough said.

Buy a Blue Line, Columbia or TapeTech. Spend the extra bucks.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I love my Columbia, way nicer than the tapetech I tried. Its got 2 springs which are easily removable and a thumb screw to adjust how easily it pivots, plus you have the option of getting it with wheels or a scraper, sot you can get it running just the way you like. I've never seen a blueline but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, I personally have two Columbia's as well and they work great.
The point I was trying to make is that more or less anything is better than G2.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have columbia,,, never needed to try anything else


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Well no g2 for me I guess. I'll start saving for a while unless someone on here has one to sell?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Well no g2 for me I guess. I'll start saving for a while unless someone on here has one to sell?


I have a 2" laying around somewhere...


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I have a 2" laying around somewhere...


Well if ya want to get rid of it...............


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Well if ya want to get rid of it...............


fire me off an e-mail and we can talk.
[email protected]


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> fire me off an e-mail and we can talk.
> [email protected]


Sounds good


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> Well no g2 for me I guess. I'll start saving for a while unless someone on here has one to sell?


Must be nice to be RICH
Spotters are nice to have, but there are pro's and cons to them. The Drywall company I work for won't allow guys to use them, except for me, b/c I quit on the S.O.B last time he told me not to use them.:furious:

Not trying to stop a sale between you and Moose boy, buy one, but make it the last toy you learn to use. Your going to have enough frustrations with all these new tools your getting.

There are other things you can do with the spotter, than just spotting screws. When your ready for that weapon Grass hopper, then we shall tell you it's secrets:thumbup:....... and when you post vids and pics of your work too


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Nanaimo Nail Spotter :thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Must be nice to be RICH
> Spotters are nice to have, but there are pro's and cons to them. The Drywall company I work for won't allow guys to use them, except for me, b/c I quit on the S.O.B last time he told me not to use them.:furious:
> 
> Not trying to stop a sale between you and Moose boy, buy one, but make it the last toy you learn to use. Your going to have enough frustrations with all these new tools your getting.
> ...


Not rich............. I just work a lot.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Nanaimo Nail Spotter :thumbsup:


 this is a great tool, if your a hand finisher, and speed and production is of no concern


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> this is a great tool, if your a hand finisher, and speed and production is of no concern


 OR.. If you glue your rock so ya don't have thousands of screws to spot:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> OR.. If you glue your rock so ya don't have thousands of screws to spot:whistling2:



:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


 I know you glue guys are getting a knut, but some of us live in the land where they want sheetrock attached to the wall, not just the back paper glued to the studs.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know you glue guys are getting a knut, but some of us live in the land where they want sheetrock attached to the wall, not just the back paper glued to the studs.:yes:


Hahaha! Uh-Oh! Game on!:boxing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I know you glue guys are getting a knut, but some of us live in the land where they want sheetrock attached to the wall, not just the back paper glued to the studs.:yes:


 Have you ever !! Been called back a year later after all your field screws / or nails have popped??:blink: And don't tell me the glue causes it....I've seen pops with glued board and board that wasn't glued... I've done work in divisions where other d/c s are back months later fixing 4 screw pops for EVERY stud on the wall..but the homes i've done in those sub divisions have none..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Have you ever !! Been called back a year later after all your field screws / or nails have popped??:blink: And don't tell me the glue causes it....I've seen pops with glued board and board that wasn't glued... I've done work in divisions where other d/c s are back months later fixing 4 screw pops for EVERY stud on the wall..but the homes i've done in those sub divisions have none..


 calm down,,,,,,,LOL

Some like glue, some don't,,,

Geesezzzzz,,

Its Christmas,,,,,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> calm down,,,,,,,LOL
> 
> Some like glue, some don't,,,
> 
> ...


 LOL .. Merry Christmas Capt.:thumbup:


----------

